# Tractor rollover



## charttn

We just lost a fellow near here who was bush hogging. 

I am new to using a tractor and even though I have read the warnings, I would really appreciate some of you old-heads talking about what to watch out for and even more importantly, what to do to try and recover from (or escape from) a rollover event. I know adding a ROPS would make a rollover more survivable but I would rather focus on not rolling if I can help it.

thanks


----------



## pogobill

Well, there are lots of things to think about when operating your tractor, or getting ready to operate your tractor for that matter.

One thing to make sure of, are your implements suited to your tractor.

Are you familiar with the area that you are going to be working. Are there any hidden obstacles to be concerned about, such as holes, stumps, rocks or a scatter of garbage such as old steel posts and the like?

What has the weather been like? Has it been wet causing soft spots or water holes out in your area that could lead to tip overs, or has it been so dry that maybe you're concerned with sparks and fires?

What is the terrain like? Operating a tractor up an incline that is a bit too steep can cause a flip over, and if it's not too steep but you are a little aggressive with the clutch, you could also lift the front wheels off the ground and flip you over. Same goes for operating along an incline... to steep or a too steep of an approach could cause a tip over as well. It may be best to not go straight up or down, or directly across. Splitting the difference an going up or down at an angle will lessen the steepness of the slope. Just be careful.

If you are running an older tractor like a Ford 8N, that doesn't have a live PTO, when you try to stop a particular task, and push in the clutch, the engine will disengage from the transmission, but the Implement, with enough centrifugal will continue to spin for a while causing the PTO shaft to keep turning, causing the transmission to continue turning, which will drive the rear wheels and keep the tractor moving forward and there ain't much you can do about it until it decides it wants to stop!!Therefore aim your tractor towards somewhere safe or at something cheap!! Or get yourself an overriding clutch for your PTO shaft and work safe and smart.

Don't try and tow anything heavy or pull stumps for instance, with your three point hitch. Use a draw bar that is attached, as per the manufacturer, under the rear differential. This shifts the center of gravity of your tractor lower and farther forward to pretty much eliminate any chances of causing the tractor to flip over backwards. 

Another thing to consider is the use of a ROPS and a seat belt. My thinking is if you have a ROPS, wear the seat belt to keep you in the seat nice and safe. If you don't have a ROPS, don't wear a seat belt as it will keep you pinned to the seat and unable to get clear of the tractor if it starts to tip over.

There should only be as many passengers as there are seats. Same goes for all equipment. Don't be carting around a grandchild on your knee
cause there is most likely a direct route from that knee to the area directly in front of the rear wheel!

Well, I'm sure someone else will jump in and add some comments and/or correct some of mine as time goes by. Just work safe, work smart and get an operators manual for your tractor and read the thing. That will surely help you get pointed in the right direction and have many great and pleasurable hours operating your tractor.
Have fun and keep us posted!
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Fredneck

sad news. it's puzzling, i've seen a couple of different pics now. the one in your link makes it look fairly steep but another view of the same place made it look much gentler. of course, no telling where exactly it happened.

all i know is to never drive across a slope, always up or down it, and i've been told on steeper slopes it's better to mow downhill. i'll be very interested to hear others' thoughts on this.

i'm very paranoid about that kind of thing myself. fortunately, most of my property is as flat as a pool table. i have some slope on my lawn, and mowing with my allis WD used to scare me at a couple of spots, but now i mow with a ford 2N, which is nice and low and comforting


----------



## Fredneck

ah, missed bill's post when i replied. that's what i get for getting sidetracked.


----------



## Thomas

Indeed a sad loss.
If front loader attach keep it low to the ground.
Tire/tires/break traction stop and re think for another plan.
Walk what your going to chop get and idea of holes rocks etc.
Go w/your gut feelings when in doubt.

Great advice has been given in other postings.


----------



## film495

sad to hear, I feel I'm better off when I'm a little afraid of my tractor, being too at ease can lead to doing things that are not that safe.

years ago, at a lake my family vacation at, they found a guy floating in the water, so an investigation went out. it was very uneasy because you don't find fully clothed people in the water like that, so people really though foul play. it turned out the guy was fishing, they found his boat washed up a few days later. what really happened was he was trolling along and had a heart attach and died instantly, then after bobbing around in the boat for a while eventually rolled into the water. 

I noticed here it said the operator was 70, so you never really know.


----------



## Christophera

*Rubber wheels traversing a slope*

Generally I do not feel comfortable with it over about 20%, but I see mowers working on 30% regularly. I wonder if they have water filled double tires on the rear. Moving slowly the water will always be on the bottom lowering the center of gravity.

pogobill has some really good advice, use it. Particularly if running the antique PTO he describes. Implements lower is always better.

I run tracks often traversing on up to 50 degree slopes, but the low track is always at the bottom. By keeping a good load in front of the blade a lot of force pushing the tracks onto the slope is created. Meaning a loader bucket does the same and a rake or rippers probably does to an extent.


----------



## jman9404

Don't forget to also pay attention to surroundings, I had a dead branch fall out of some vines on top of my backhoe controls. The hoe shot left, then down and rolled me right over. Never saw it coming, it all happened behind me cause I was running the loader at the time. Scariest event I have had on my kubota.


----------



## Thomas

Dang..indeed close one


----------



## RM-MN

It might be time for a diverter valve so the backhoe doesn't have hydraulic power when you are using the loader and the loader won't have power when you use the backhoe. It should be pretty rare to need power to both.


----------



## charttn

Thanks for taking a pic. It really drives the point home.


----------



## Aquamoose

I should add, when it's necessary to go up a steep slope, always keep the rear end uphill. Makes it darn difficult to flip it.


----------



## charttn

I grew up in Louisiana (really flat). What angle would you call a steep slope? 

Also, I have been reading about widening the tire stance for stability. What is the downside to doing this? Will it be less maneuverable? Or just not fit between things as easily?


----------



## skunkhome

15 degrees is what most conventional tractors are rated for but there are so many different configurations possible that could change your center of gravity 15 degrees could be way too steep to transverse.


----------

